
Smash more bugs - k1w1
https://blog.aha.io/smash-more-bugs/
======
seren
It probably works if you have a single team that is owning everything but I
don't think it scales well If you have teams all over the world owning various
part of the system. You should definitely strive for it but I have seen many
organization past a certain size where the favorite past-time is to push your
bugs or undocumented behavior to other teams, which in the end is a huge waste
of productivity.

